# Refurbish



## simon1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi all...new to the forum and could use some band advise.

A guy on an unrelated forum is getting into slingshots so I went and dug out my old Wham-O Sportsman from years ago. Of course the bands are long gone. I'm not going to do any competition or hunting, just want to get it back into tin can killing shape again.I'll probably pick up some 3/8 ammo and was thinking of something like this for the replacement bands.

http://simple-shot.com/accessories/natural-gum-rubber-bandset/

I was also wondering if there is anything I could do to kinda refurbish the ash wood or if I should just leave well enough alone. Here's a couple of pics.


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

Pick up some boiled linseed oil I find that it fixes dry wood very easily and will bring a shine back to it very quickly. Other than that the band set looks fine Nathan does some excellent work over at simple shot and I would recommend you look at his theraband gold and natural latex set ups. They won't last as long as natural gum rubber but are likely to give you greater speed. Happy Slinging!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I would leave it in original condition . It's collectible .


----------



## simon1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks guys...I just ordered some gum bands to get it kinda like it was when I was a kid so I can harass the cats. 



treefork said:


> I would leave it in original condition . It's collectible .


Yeah, maybe refurbish was too strong of a word. I really meant clean it up. The black discoloration on the forks is apparently leather dye transfer...it has set in my box of holsters for years.

I took a plastic scrubby pad, for skillets, with warm water and lightly scrubbed it down a bit. A lot of brown, dirty water collected on the counter.

I'm not going to do any sanding, staining, or anything else to it. The boiled linseed oil looks like an option, but I've never cleaned one up before.

Any other recommendations for cleaning this old thing up would be greatly appreciated.

Even though they seem to be only about ten bucks on ebay or other places, I've had that old thing for decades and am just now pulling it out. There is no telling what happened to the arrow rest that came with it.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Woo hoo, Mike is here....hide your cats!

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## simon1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Bruce! :wave:

Are your kids wading out in the snow to shoot their Trumarks?

I picked up a large plastic storage tub yesterday, much bigger than the catch box you have, Also got a 1/2" dowel rod to hang an old towel or piece of carpet on the inside it for a backstop. Wallyworld didn't have any slingshot ammo so I may pick up a bag of marbles to play with the Daisy F16 until my bands and ammo get here for the Whamo.

Have you ordered your Scout yet?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

simon1 said:


> Hi Bruce! :wave:
> 
> Are your kids wading out in the snow to shoot their Trumarks?
> 
> ...


Yup, we've been out a few times when it warms up to over -20. In the spring, I plan on making a proper catchbox shooting space at the side of the house....away from the main yard.

I sent Nathan a few questions yesterday and he already replied. Just waiting for the Scout 2 colors to come back in stock. I was asking about the Poly Ocularis Bean Flip and the Scout 2...he suggest the Scout.

Maybe our dollar will be up a bit by the time I need to order. With middle of winter here, it makes it tough to get out and shoot without gloves when it is so cold.

Your catch box sounds nice. I'm already planning a proper tone too.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Talk about bringing back memories. I could remember shooting those about 56 years ago, if my memory is correct the bands cost was less than a quarter.


----------



## simon1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Mine is from the early to mid 60s fsa46...been so long I hardly remember shooting it.

Bands and ammo came in yesterday and I strung it up today. MUCH better than the Daisy F16 with marbles. I was pretty much hitting the water filled 2 qt. V-8 bottle every time from 10 feet with the 3/8" steel shot. I'll put up a cardboard box with a sharpie drawn bullseye on it and see what type of groups I can get, then start increasing the distance. Tin cans are going to be next.

The old Wham-O is fully functional again after I don't know how many decades and is working just fine.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

must be Canadian with your crappy dollar. Didn't even think to halt my shopping til the money got level.. I'm in Southern Ontario..


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice shooting Mike! The Wham-O looks like it is going to be a good shooter.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Man that sure brings back memories. Late 50s. I got one for Christmas, forget the exact year. Mine had no arrow rest. The bands soon wore out and no one carried them in our small southern Ohio town, (parents bought it in Columbus, 100 mi to the north) so I used large Aliance Sterling type bands bought at the office supply. Wish I still had that old shooter...mom's garage sales wiped out my collection when I was gone as an adult. I should have guarded my stuff better.

I never did like that funky 2 slot method of band attachment and ended up just tying using kite string twine.


----------



## simon1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Nice shooting Mike! The Wham-O looks like it is going to be a good shooter.
> 
> Wasn't no nice shooting Bruce...I was close and the target is big.
> 
> ...


----------



## simon1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks like I'm gonna have to learn how to use this forum format...my quotes are not working like on another forum. AAHHHH!!!

Oh, Bruce...I dumped the dowel rod to hold the towel up in the catch box and just got four 99 cent spring clamps from Home Depot to hold the towel up. Just clip the towel to the edge of the box and spread it out inside.


----------

